# HILFE BITTE  Mein Scanner geht nicht mehr :-((



## webteufel (20. Mai 2005)

Ich benötige dringend Hilfe, da ich nicht mehr weiter weiss:

  WIN XP Pro > SCSI Scanner HP Scanjet 5p >

 Der Scanner hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert. Ob das nach einer Umverkabelung passiert ist, oder nach einer Säuberungsaktion durch XP-Clean kann ich nicht sagen. Hatte vorher auch XP-Clean benutzt und er lief.

 Habe schon Kabel und Steckverbindungen überprüft, SCSI Controller Karte aus- und wieder eingebaut, immer neu gestartet. Der Rechner bleibt, wenn der Scanner verkabelt ist beim booten immer hängen und zwar bei dem WIN XP PRO Logo mit dem Laufbalken.

 Wenn ich aus PS raus scanneb will, kommt die Meldung: Kann Scanner nicht finden.

 Kann die SCSI Karte defekt sein, wie kontrolliere ich das, wie kontrolliere ich den Treiber der Karte ob der in ordnung ist. Beim Gerätemanager wird kein Fehler gemeldet.

  Hat jemand eine Idee?

  MFG  JG


----------

